# white shark nut



## deborah warren (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, 
we are moving to hurghada soon from the uk can anyone tell me if my tv and other electrical items will work? i know we usually have to use travel adaptors for small items on holiday but can we use them on large items? or is it better to buy new when we get there? We are going out in june to finalise our house hunting plans, once sorted my husband will be scouting the diving businessess to see if he can get a job when we finally move. Is there anything else important we need to know about buying in egypt?
Thanks everyone


----------



## Margaret Butler (Mar 29, 2008)

*Moving to Egypt*



deborah warren said:


> Hi,
> we are moving to hurghada soon from the uk can anyone tell me if my tv and other electrical items will work? i know we usually have to use travel adaptors for small items on holiday but can we use them on large items? or is it better to buy new when we get there? We are going out in june to finalise our house hunting plans, once sorted my husband will be scouting the diving businessess to see if he can get a job when we finally move. Is there anything else important we need to know about buying in egypt?
> Thanks everyone


Hi there,

Yes, your UK appliances will work fine here as we are on the same voltage more or less, but you will have to buy 2 pin adapters which you can buy very cheaply in Egypt. We have been doing this for 2 years now with no problems. 

Check out how much duty you will have to pay on goods you import to Egypt.

cheers,
Margret


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi have you checked out the sister site Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum

There are lots that have bought in Hurghada and quite a few moving out. Might be a great place to make friends with some neighbours. Have you bought yet? If so where if you dont mind me asking.

Regards

Alison


----------



## deborah warren (Feb 6, 2008)

*electrical items in egypt*

Hi,
thanks to you both for your replies,they are helpful. We are looking a property in hurghada in june we have seen villas we like but want to check out location etc, they are called or in district mubarak? have you heard of this? Also does anyone have any idea how much per month my husband could possibly earn as a divemaster, eventually he wants to be a diving instructor,any input would be most welcome. and how easy would it be for myself to get a job either catering for divers on the boats or as a holiday rep, i am hoping that being there full time would be an advantage, estimated wages per month would also be great!! thanks everyone.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Deborah your welcome. Check out the other forum as there are lots of threads on the different Mubaraks, a really useful thread on living in Egypt and another working in Egypt. Im sure in one of those someone has posted giving a rough idea of wages. There are some tips about which websites to check for jobs as well.


----------



## deborah warren (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for your help, will do.


----------



## deborah warren (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, can anyone suggest a reputable english speaking lawyer we can use in hurghada for the purchase of our villa, just want to get a head start for when we go over in june, also does anyone know if "the chill" is still there? we had some memorable evenings in there after a long days diving!!
Thanks all.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi I highly recommend Zeiad who is based in Sharm. He is representing lots of Brits buying in both Sharm and Hurghada. He is very knowledgable and his English is excellent. He responds to his emails very quickly. Lok at his thread here and his contact details are on his 1st post Legal Procedures to Purchase a Property in Egypt

Regards 
Alison


----------



## deborah warren (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Alison,
have got all his details now ready for when we go over, thanks for your help.
Regards,
Deb.


----------



## queenie40something (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Deb your welcome - hope all goes well for you both and please keep us all updated.

Regards
Alison


----------

